# New Speedsolving Chat - Discord - Free Puzzles



## pjk (May 2, 2019)

We've finally setup a chat that integrates with the Speedsolving forums. It feeds new posts into a channel, connects your SS account to Discord, and allows you to get notifications from Speedsolving.com such as when you receive a PM or get a reply. And of course it is a chatroom for all cubing chat. You can join by clicking on the Chat in the navbar:

You'll need a Discord account to login (or can create one to join easily).
*Join the Discord Channel here, have a chance to win puzzles (see below).*

You can also connect your Speedsolving.com to Discord via the Connected Accounts section of your SS profile (click on your Profile icon in the top right >> Connected Accounts):

https://speedsolving.com/forum/account/connected-accounts/

*In the coming weeks, we will be doing some giveaways where you can win free puzzles simply by being in the chatroom. Stayed tuned for an update, but be sure to join so you have the chance of winning some awesome puzzles!*

So that's it for now, please provide any feedback you have on making the chat better and more useful to the community. Any and all feedback is much appreciated.

I'm also looking for a few people who have experience using Discord to help manage the Discord server and channels. In return, you'll get to choose a free puzzle of your choice. If you're interested, please reply to this thread or shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (May 5, 2019)

Cool!


----------



## Parke187 (May 5, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## AbsoRuud (May 6, 2019)

I am interested in maintaining the discord. I live in Europe, in case you are looking for people with odd timezones.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 5, 2019)

AbsoRuud for king! \o/


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jun 5, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> AbsoRuud for king! \o/


LOL!


----------



## QuestionableCuber (Jun 9, 2019)

Hehehehehe discord GIVEAWAYS


----------



## pjk (Jul 1, 2019)

Puzzle Giveaway on the DIscord Chat - *winner will receive a WeiLong WRM*!

This is an announcement that a competition will be starting Monday July 1st. The competition is a photo competition. Send in your funniest, coolest, wittiest, prettiest, most beautiful, sentimental cubing picture that you took. No memes. One picture per person. You can tell us something about the picture, as well. You can post your picture to the channel #picturecompetition. This competition will run for two weeks and will end Sunday the 14th at 12 midnight PST time. We will pick our favourite picture and the winner will receive a WeiLong WRM!

*Join the chatroom and competition now** >> https://discord.gg/YhpwWwh*


----------



## pjk (Jul 17, 2019)

pjk said:


> Puzzle Giveaway on the DIscord Chat - *winner will receive a WeiLong WRM*!
> 
> This is an announcement that a competition will be starting Monday July 1st. The competition is a photo competition. Send in your funniest, coolest, wittiest, prettiest, most beautiful, sentimental cubing picture that you took. No memes. One picture per person. You can tell us something about the picture, as well. You can post your picture to the channel #picturecompetition. This competition will run for two weeks and will end Sunday the 14th at 12 midnight PST time. We will pick our favourite picture and the winner will receive a WeiLong WRM!
> 
> *Join the chatroom and competition now** >> https://discord.gg/YhpwWwh*


Please congratulate @Wish Lin on winning the picture competition for the picture of him standing on top of a mountain and then putting his cube on the highest spot on the mountain, making it the highest object in the whole city. We thought his picture was the best out of all the entries. Don't be disappointed if you didn't win this time around. There will be other competitions coming up in the future with exciting prizes! Thanks everyone for participating!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 17, 2019)

It was a great contest. We'll be doing more cool stuff in the future on the Discord. So don't forget to come hang out with all of us and discuss our favourite topic: Cubing!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 17, 2019)

\o/


----------

